# Robitussen cough medicine help with cm?



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey

Was wondering have heard clomid can cause hostile cm and to help this a cough medicine Robitussen think that's what it's called has anyone used it and it has helped? I get cm during ovulation so don't know if it wud help me

Thanks. X


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

i think the idea is that clomid can dry things up   so the cough medicine helps to give you more fertile CM - the Egg White Cm that is needed.  if you have this already then sounds like you are fine

i had EWCM already but did use robitssen just in case as i only had a few months on clomid so i didnt want to take any chances and figured it would not hurt!


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Sarliv

I suppose it can't help to try it how much did u take everyday and for how long did u just take it just before ovulation and after?

Hope ur well x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

all the info you need is in this info post at the top of the page hun
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0


----------

